# started my 2nd viv, 29gal



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

heres the start of my 29gal tank, im not really in a hurry to get this tank built so im not rushing on it. but heres what i got done so far. ill post more pics as i get more stuff done.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like a good start, are you having a pump go up the side there where the additional eggcrate is?


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah you can see the pump in the first pic. i like to be able to pull my pumps out of my vivs to clean them and everything.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

did alittle more to the viv.


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

That's a big pile of foam. I am assuming you are going to carve it down. That is a lot of good looking wood that you have there.

It looks like you are leaving a gap between the eggcrate and the glass. That is what I do, and then fill in with pebbles.

Keep having fun.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah the big pile of foam is gonna be the lower part of the waterfall i still have to foam up the rest of the background to make the top half of the waterfall, but yeah im gonna carve the foam down lol. you are correct about the gap between the false bottom and the glass, it always looks best doing it this way so you dont see the ugly egg crate. ill keep posting as it comes along.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

here are the pics of it done with my 2 new azureus 



















1 azureus









2 azureus









and here are some cool pics of a grey tree frog


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

heres an update pic of the tank.


----------



## Riley (Sep 20, 2008)

very nice...is that small elbow of pvc at the top for a fan? If so, what your setup like? Have you noticed a difference with the fan?


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

great tank!I think 29gals are make the best dart tanks.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

really looks great !


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

ryan, yeah the pvc fitting in the back top is for the fan. i put it in to try to keep the front glass clear, it works ok, would work better if i had more ventilation holes near the front top of the tank. really it just keeps it clear right in the center of the front glass. about the build on the fan system, it just has an intake made out of pvc pipe back in the left corner where the pump is then into a plexiglass box where the fan is then out thru where you see the fitting. here is how the basic setup is on the fan system, this is the one on my 15gal auratus tank, i got the idea from someone else on the cite.


----------



## Riley (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pics...really clean way to add some air movement to the viv. I have an old 29 gallon I used for fish that I'm working on for my next project. I'm without a camera at the moment but hopefully will be posting pics soon. I removed the black rim and trimmed the excess silicon off, now I'm removing the front pane. I'm trying to add a front vent, sliding doors, and a top vent like many of the euro vivs I've seen here on the post.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

have you ever removed a panel of glass from a tank before? i was asking to see how hard it is to do this, because im about to build a tank out of two 10gal tanks to make a 20gal. basically its gonna be one 10gal with a 10gal on top of it flipped upside down and all the trim removed and the two tanks siliconed together it will end up being 24inches tall, and i wanted to remove the front panel of the upper tank and put hinges on it to make it open kinda like an exo terra tank. i got the top trim removed from both tanks ill post more pics when i get more work done on it, and if i can remove the front panel without it breaking lol.


----------



## Riley (Sep 20, 2008)

I removed the panel this morning. it was much easier than I thought. I read a post about sliding a small guitar string down between the panels but the one I had was a little too large in diameter. I used a utility knife and just slid it down the small seam between the panes of glass. Make sure that the pane your cutting isn't blocked the one next to it so its free to separate as you guide the knife down. It was a little tough at first but once I got the blade between the panes, no problem. Once both sides were done I tilted the panel away and trimmed away the silicon from across the bottom.


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Good to know that the panels can come apart... I have access to several 10 gallons, but I don't want to confine anything to such a small space. I'd love to see pics when you get the new 20 put together!


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah theres not much room in a 10gal tank, im thinkin that ill put my auratus in the 20gal when i get it done because they love to climb and with the tank only havin the floor space of a 10gal, which they are in a 15gal tall now and also has the same floor space of a 10gal, it will end up havin hopefully about 19inches of height after the false bottom, so that will make up for the small floor space. i got a few other good ideas about a water feature and where to put the pump in this tank, should turn out pretty well if it works the way i plan. but the progress of the tank so far is just the trim off the tops of the tanks because once i got the trim off both i realized that one of the tanks is a little shorter from front to back than the other (two different brands of tanks). even though i have 2 other empty 10gals they have a few scratches and chips out of the corners of the glass, so im planing on buying a new 10gal of the same brand as one of the tanks im using, its a tank from petsmart. so ill pick up one soon, ill get the pics up as soon as i get it some what put together.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

great idea to put your fens like that I hope you don't mind if I copy your idea


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

lol i dont care i stole the idea from someone else on the forum.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

update pics


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Great work Josh. I really like the way it came together for you. The plant selection looks nice!

Chris


----------



## bbookhamer (Jun 25, 2008)

Derek u still on this thread


----------

